# TVOS 11.3 probleme clip video



## bouhh69 (30 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
j'ai apple TV 4k avec une TV 4K et j'ai une bonne connexion internet.
je voulais utiliser la nouvelle fonctionnalité clip vidéo de la version TVOS 11.3 mais les clips ce lance et se bloque.
je ne peut pas en regarder  un seul.
j'ai l'impression que cela ne charge pas.
a oui j'oublier je suis en Ethernet Giga entre l'appel TV et la box.
je peut regarder des vidéos en 4K entre mon serveur plex et l'apple TV.
je peut également en regarder depuis netflix, youtube ou autre
je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## bouhh69 (1 Juin 2020)




----------

